
Show HN: Labeleat – The app which scans and deciphers your food products - labeleat
https://labeleat.com
======
redwards510
Pretty cool. I especially like the comparison feature which would help a lot
when in a store trying to decide between two products. MyFitnessPal doesn't
offer that. I think adding generic produce and fruits to the database should
be a priority since people who are watching what they eat are often trying to
avoid processed food. For example, my last diet was "don't eat anything with a
barcode on it"! I also think you should consider very basic grades like
"Medium" or "High" rather than "very calorific" which is difficult for me to
parse.

~~~
labeleat
Hi, thank you for your feedback ! You are right, it would be a nice feature to
add generic products, it will be implemented soon. Concerning the grades, high
proteins, for instance, would show a green dot while high fats would show a
red dot. Can it be confusing or it is clear enough ? Thanks again !

------
bidkat
How do you deal with food that doesn't have a barcode? Do those things just
not get entered in this app?

~~~
labeleat
Hello ! Actually, food products without barcode aren't supported by Labeleat,
but it is written in the TO DO list. It could be nice to obtain the analysis
of a product without barcode. However, the database on which Labeleat is based
do not offer that feature. So a solution could be to add a sceen where the
user can input nutritional values of the product without barcode and get an
analysis immediately. But the product wouldn't be saved on the main database,
just on the user phone. What do you think about it ?

